# Demon shine fast wheel cleaner any good?



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Bought 1L for 3 quid and wondered if anyone has used it and if it was any good?


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought some lately to try. I personally don't rate it at all!!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Not too clever to be honest.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Not tried this but the Rapid Dirt Shifter as a pre rinse is the mutts nuts. Fantastic


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

might get some Rapid dirt shifter, is it any good at removing buy splats or is it just the same as any other apc??


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I bought this recently when Asda were doing them cheap, wasn't much Kopp to be honest. Fine on lightly soiled wheels, but won't shift much more than this.


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

i have been using it recently and think its pretty good, for the money its good and it doesnt seem too harsh as i'm still getting beading after 5-6 weeks since i sealed my alloys, i wash weekly with it. 
i do one pass and then jetwash clean, then a second and agitate too.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys. will give it a go myself and see. I already have a few APC's and Jaffa Clean degreaser so do i really need the Rapid dirt shifter?? was just gonna use a dilute tfr on bugs at the front of car


----------



## scortpower (Aug 12, 2008)

its not that good. on dirty wheels it takes a few washes


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

RDS on dried on bugs is awesome. I decantered into a 1.5L garden pressure sprayer which makes job a whole lot easier. Spray, wait, rinse with jet wash. Easy.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> RDS on dried on bugs is awesome. I decantered into a 1.5L garden pressure sprayer which makes job a whole lot easier. Spray, wait, rinse with jet wash. Easy.


Just picked up a 1L bottle


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I find it much better than AF Citrus Power. Good £4 price from Morrisons is also a bonus.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Think its actually 3 quid now mate!! Might pick up another just for good measure tomorrow


----------

